# Tappan Lake Open 5-7-17



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Tappan Lake Open Tournament*
​*Sunday May 7th 7:00 am-3pm
​*Entry Fee: *$85.00 per boat includes big bass ~ Main Rt 250 Ramp

For more info please contact Bill Walters @ (740)704-5063*​


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

What did it take to win this?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that it took 13 and some change.


----------

